# BSOD STOP: 0x000000A5 (0x0001000A, 0x00000000, 0x00000000 ,0x00000000)



## Jim9150 (Oct 6, 2012)

*Hi There,*
*I have an HP Pavilion Elite M9150F desktop tower that has just recently encountered the dreaded “Blue Screen of Death” with the error stating: ***STOP: 0x000000A5 (0x0001000A, 0x00000000, 0x00000000 ,0x00000000)*
*I have seen and dealt with blue screens before, but this one seems to be the most difficult to date. The history of this unit is quite simple, it has remained in its original state with the exception of upgrading the OS from Windows Vista Home Premium 32 bit to Windows 7 Home Premium 32 bit and of course windows and hardware updates. This machine has performed great for what I need it to do, until recently.*
*The specs for this machine can be located on this website:*
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01301711&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en
*The symptoms started I think, when I downloaded and installed an updated driver for my Nvidia Geforce 8500GT video card in September 2012. Things seemed to be OK with the new driver, then about a week later I went to boot up the system and it Black Screened, nothing, but I could hear the Windows startup tune on the speakers. I forced shut down and rebooted. It rebooted OK and worked fine, life went on. Now, the next thing that happened just a few nights ago (I have no idea if this has any relevance whatsoever, I’m not an electronics genius, I will reluctantly include it)) I was attempting to hook up my wife’s new Blackberry 9360 to our wireless home network and activate it on the Enterprise server. I successfully got the Blackberry to work on our home network and as I was attempting to activate it on the Enterprise server, both of our laptops and the blackberry disconnected from our home wireless network. When I opened Network and Sharing Center on my laptop, our named home network disappeared! That’s strange? I reset the Dlink 615 Wireless router, reset the cable modem, still no network. It just disappeared. The router was hard wired to the M9150F where the software and installation for the Dlink615 resided. The M9150F was off, no power. I went to boot up the M9150F and that’s when I discovered she had Blue Screened. Great, I thought, I have no internet connection (my wife is getting annoyed by this time) and the desktop is sitting there with a glaring Blue Screen! The first thing I had to do was get the internet up and running again, so I could research this : ***STOP: 0x000000A5 (0x0001000A, 0x00000000, 0x00000000 ,0x00000000) error. I just happened to have an old Dell 8400 sitting around doing nothing, so I installed the Dlink wireless router on it. I got the internet up and running and started researching the problem.*
*After attempting to boot up the M9150F several times, the result was always BSOD. I tried F10(Set Up), ESC (Boot Menu), F11(System Recovery), F9(Diagnostics), booting with the Windows 7 installation disc (keyboard would not respond when asked to press any key to boot from DVD), booting with disc 1 of the Windows Vista Recovery set ( windows would load files then go to BSOD), everything I tried resulted in BSOD.*
*After looking for clues, I came up with this result:*
*Bug Check 0xA5: ACPI_BIOS_ERROR *
*This bug check indicates that the Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI) BIOS of the computer is not fully compliant with the ACPI specification, **update to the latest BIOS.*
*How exactly do I update my BIOS with limited or no use of the keyboard?*
*If anyone has any thoughts on this problem, please enlighten me! I would appreciate it.*


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Follow the instructions here> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html
Lets see if the BSOD dump file(s) can tell us whats going on.


----------



## Sysesc (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello,

STOP: 0x000000A5 (Parameter1, Parameter2, Parameter3, Parameter4)
The ACPI Bios in this system is not fully compliant to the specification. Since you try System Recovery etc.. and failed, this is what i have in mind:

*Corrupted BIOS:* In order to fix it you will need to updated the BIOS. 

*Step 1: Find the current BIOS version number* 


To find the current BIOS version, follow the steps below:
*Windows 7 and Vista:* Click *Start*







, enter msinfo32 in the search field, and then select *msinfo32.exe* from the list of results.

<LI style="MARGIN: 1em 0px 1em 14px">In the *System Information* window under the *System Summary* category, look for the *BIOS Version/Date* entry. This is your current BIOS version.
*Figure 1: BIOS Version/Date*








Write down the BIOS version and continue to the next section.
*Step 2: Find BIOS updates*


<LI style="MARGIN: 1em 0px 1em 14px">Go to the HP Software & Driver Downloads page.
If the Software & Driver Downloads page opens, asking for your operating system, go to step 3 . 
If the HP Customer Care page opens, asking for your product number, follow these steps:

*Figure 2: Enter your product number*









<LI style="MARGIN: 1em 0px 1em 14px">Enter the product number, and then click *Next* .
<LI style="MARGIN: 1em 0px 1em 14px">If necessary, select your product from the list.
<LI style="MARGIN: 1em 0px 1em 14px">On the page for your computer model, click *Software & Driver Downloads* .
*Figure 3: Software & Driver Downloads*








Proceed to step 3.
Select the operating system (such as Microsoft Windows 7 (64-bit)) that is being used on your computer, and then click *Next* .








NOTE:If the operating system that you need is not listed, updates for your computer are not available from HP at this time.

*Figure 4: Select your operating system*








The Web page lists the available updates for your computer.
<LI style="MARGIN: 1em 0px 1em 14px">
If a *BIOS* category is listed, click the plus sign (*+* ) to expand the category.
If a *BIOS* category is not listed on the Web page, the original BIOS version already on the computer might be the latest available.

If there are several BIOS updates available for different motherboard names, you need to find out which motherboard is installed in your computer. To do this, turn off the power to the computer, remove the side panel, and read the name printed on the motherboard. The name of the motherboard should match or be similar to the name of the download link.

If the version of the listed BIOS is the same or older than the current BIOS on the PC, you may exit this procedure. The computer does not require a BIOS update at this time.


Click the name of the BIOS update to go to the Download options and information page.
It is important to read the *Description* and *Compatibility* sections to verify that the BIOS update applies to your computer. Installing a BIOS that is not designed for your computer may cause the computer to stop working.
Continue to the next section to download and install the BIOS update.


Step 3: Download and install the BIOS update To download and install the BIOS update for your computer, read and follow instructions on the download page carefully and complete the following steps:
<LI style="MARGIN: 1em 0px 1em 14px">Before installing the BIOS update, close any open programs and temporarily disable your antivirus software. Remember to re-enable the antivirus software after the installation is complete.
<LI style="MARGIN: 1em 0px 1em 14px">Click the *Download* link next to the BIOS update file for your computer.
<LI style="MARGIN: 1em 0px 1em 14px">When prompted, choose *Run* or *Save* depending on how you would like to install the update.
The *Run* button allows you to download and install the BIOS update from this screen.
If you want to install the BIOS update later, or if you are downloading the update to install on a different computer, choose *Save* to download and save the file to your computer or a removable storage device.
<LI style="MARGIN: 1em 0px 1em 14px">If you chose to *Save* the BIOS update file, navigate to where the file is stored, and double-click the file to begin installation. If you chose to *Run* the update, continue to step 5.
<LI style="MARGIN: 1em 0px 1em 14px">Agree to the terms and then follow the on-screen instructions to install the BIOS update.
Do not interrupt the update process.
Allow the installation to complete all of its actions, and then restart the computer when prompted.
The latest version of the BIOS is now installed on the computer.
If a 251 or CMOS Checksum error occurs after installing the BIOS update, use the steps in the HP support document Error: CMOS Checksum Bad to resolve the error.

*Source from: **www.hp.com*


----------



## Jim9150 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello Again,

My specs are:

*·* OS – Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pac 1 (build 7601)
*·* x86 (32-bit) 
*·* Original installed OS on system was Windows Vista Home Premium - OEM
*·* Age of system - 2007
*· *Age of OS installation – Windows 7 installed on 18/04/2011

*· *CPU – 2.40 gigahertz Intel Core2 Quad Q6600
*· *Video Card – Nvidia Geforce 8500 GT
*· *MotherBoard – Board: ASUSTek Computer INC. Benicia 1.01
Serial Number: MS1C7CR71703362
Bus Clock: 267 megahertz
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc. 5.15 12/31/2007 
*· *Power Supply – Delta Electronics Inc.
Model: DPS-350AB-8 A REV:05F
Output: max power 350W

*·* System Manufacturer – HP Pavilion KC880AA-A2L m9150f
System Serial Number: MXX80305LJ

After several more tries I was able to get the M9150F to boot to Windows 7 and run your Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2.exe file. The Run Systen Health Report would not work. I shut the M9150F off and its back to BSOD when I attempt to boot it up again. When I hit the power button, the first screen to come up is the HP Invent screen (ESC=Boot Menu, F10=Setup,
F9=System Diagnostics, F11=System Recovery). The second screen is a couple second flash of the Intel Matrix Storage Manager. The third screen is the Windows Error Recovery Screen. The choice is 1 - Launch Startup Repair (recommended) 2 - Start Windows Normally. *At no time during this process is the keyboard functional. *After the countdown clock runs out, it BSOD time! This is where it hangs. I am currently in the process of trying to repeat what I did last time to get the M9150F to boot up (a variation of inserting Disc 1 of my Vista recovery discs, inserting the Windows 7 installation disc and wildy pressing F11). I guess its comparable to creating cold fussion 2 times in a row. When it did boot up the one and only time, it was the Vista recovery window.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try tapping F8 on boot and select safe mode with networking from the list.


----------



## Jim9150 (Oct 6, 2012)

Re Try tapping F8 on boot and select safe mode with networking from the list.

F8 unresponsive, as well as ESC, F10, F9 and F11

Thanks anyway


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

USB or PS/2 keyboard?

If USB try a PS/2(round plug) keyboard hit escape to enter the bios and set legacy usb to enabled.
Or of course F8 to get to safe mode.


----------



## Jim9150 (Oct 6, 2012)

Its a USB wireless....I can tell when I press a key on the key board that it is functioning by the blue light on the wireless USB stick.....its just not able to command...if that makes any sense......I may have a spare keyboard somewhere, whith a wired connection....


----------



## Jim9150 (Oct 6, 2012)

I've found and plugged in a PS/2 keyboard which is responding, although unable to get safe mode by tapping F8. The BIOS settings on this particular machine do not offer the option to set legacy. When attempting recovery, F11, windows loads files then jumps to BSOD......


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Lets try testing the ram first.
D/L Memtest+ burn it to a CD using a free program like Imgburn if you need one then boot from the CD to test the ram, let it run for at least 6 passes or until you see an error.


----------



## Jim9150 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi,
I ran Memtest86+, after over 4 hours I took a screen shot......let me take a wild guess, the RAM is defective??

I tried the same test on my old Dell 8400 just out of curiosity.....The process was a lot quicker and the screen *didn't* have the bright red glow the M9150F Memtest was producing.....

Whats the next step? Head down to Memory Express and replace my existing RAM?


----------



## Jim9150 (Oct 6, 2012)

Finally got around to getting the BSOD Dump File...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yep bad ram, test 1 stick at a time by removing any other sticks installed to find the bad one.


----------



## Jim9150 (Oct 6, 2012)

Ok.....So I ran each individual stick 6 passes (with Memtest86+) in the slot it came from, by themselves.....no errors......I just plugged all 4 back in their slots and I'm going to let it run overnight. So far, no errors. The first time I did Memtest86+, the reaction was almost immediate when the program started to show the red screen error as illustrated a few posts back......How is this possible to one day have bad RAM than the next day, working Ram????? Is there something more sinister involved?? I shall take a screen shot of this test tommorrow and we'll see how it turns out.........hmmm.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I've seen it happen when one of the sticks was not fully seated and making poor contact in the slot.


----------



## Jim9150 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi Again,
After running Memtest86+ for 6 passes, no errors appeared. The machine booted up normally and appears to work fine (for now). I just don't understand how stick of Ram can "unseat" itself, sitting there....... for 4 or 5 years....

There was one other thing that crossed my mind, this BSOD happen shortly after I upgraded my Norton 360. I did a search containing the words "norton update causing blue screen"......interesting....I'm wondering if this was relavant in my case.....keep you posted.

Thanks!
I just want to thank you for all your help, time and patience in assisting me with the BSOD.


----------

